

Ads are the new online tip jar - keithbeaudoin
http://get.tiip.me/

======
Artemis2
Very neat idea! I totally see myself watching a few ads to reward content
creators if I liked their work, instead of having ads everywhere on the page
to catch my attention.

~~~
keithbeaudoin
Thanks!

------
viaub
Great idea. I prefer to watch a video ad to support the content creators
instead of being overflooded by crappy banner ads.

------
oligagne
Brilliant idea and nice website.

------
phbou72
Nice new approach to web ads!

------
kaybe8
Nicely done !

